# ok guys i know your out there tamiya paint help



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

can someone tell me what i would add to tamiya flesh to get more of a suntan look i will be using all tamiya paints so a color in that line would be great THANKS


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I dont really mix anything IN it, but apply washes of Earth to tone it down. You could mix some Earth in with the Flesh. Tamiya paints can be tricky to brush paint with, but it can be done. My recent Dracula and Invisible Man had a lot of Tamiya. I do like Tamiya enamel paints (not sold in the USA so I buy them mail order). They dry very nicely and are a joy to use.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE INFO i should have mentioned i will be airbrushing this color does that change anything ??


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

If it were me, I would add an earthy red to the flesh color. I usually use artist acrylic paint, so it would be either red oxide or burnt sienna (or both). I don't use Tamiya paint a lot, so I had to go find a paint chart. You might want to consider Hull Red, Red Brown, Brown, Flat Earth. Basically, you want to find a rust red or rust brown kind of color. But something earthy. If you use straight red, it will probably make the flesh color too pink or bright.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

THANK YOU ALL for the info when i get the piece in some color i will show you the results


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

roadflea said:


> can someone tell me what i would add to tamiya flesh to get more of a suntan look i will be using all tamiya paints so a color in that line would be great THANKS


That`s a problem with most paints.Add a tad of brown.Just a teensy bit at a time till you get the colour you want.I also like to add a drop of yellow that gives you even more of a realistic skin colour.I`m an acrylic artist & it`s something I can mix in my sleep.Mix this in a separate container so you don`t kill all your paint.Make sure you have enough to finish what your doing.Because you will never be able to match that exact colour again.I get asked this question all the time.What alot of people don`t know is that if your mixing flesh from scratch there is also a drop of blue in the colour.Here`s a painting tip I learned in art school.When your painting beards & hair add a touch of your flesh colour to the hair paint to get it a more natural colour.Eyes look better when you do the same thing.Nobody has pure white eyes.If you are still having some issues with that tanned flesh,message me & I`ll try & help you out.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The problem with using Tamiya's browns is they are very intense colors. The Flesh color is pretty intense as it is. Tamiya Earth is a nice neutral shade. If you want to try one of the browns, I would suggest Red Brown... oddly their Red Brown is NOT as red as Flat Brown. Its like the names are reversed. I dont like the look of adding a lot of red to their already vivid Flesh.

If you are airbrushing a figure, I would airbrush the skin areas Earth first, then lightly overspray the Flesh to build up a nice finish. Unless you spray it on very heavily, it will be translucent and give a nice effect over the Earth. A touch of White can be added for highlights.

FYI Tamiya Flesh also comes in a spray can. Its also a dead on match for Monsterscenes figures skin tones if you want a retro look.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks For All The Help Guys


----------

